# My bunny is having weird jelly poop



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 29, 2011)

My rabbit is a mini Rex she is 6. 1/2 weeks old and she is having a jelly like poop what is it and how do I help her should I take her to the vet?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2011)

Yikes, so sorry I missed this. 

Yes, at that age mucousy poops can be serious. 

Are there solid ones as well? 

Do you have her mother? If not, how old was she when she came to you?

Is she drinking? Eating? What is she eating? 

There's actually a questionairre at the top of this forum to collect this info. 



sas


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the form...

If you're posting about a sick bunny in the Infirmary, please provide the following:


IMMEDIATE INFORMATION:


Location

Description (Breed, color, weight)

Age

Sex

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: 



ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST: (Please fill in relevant info).

Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal? 
- when did they last use their litterbox? 
- any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits?
- what litter and/or bedding do you use?

Medical History

- spayed/neutered?
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? 
- is s/he on any medications?

Diet

- what specifically does your bunny eat?
- when and what did s/he eat last?
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc)


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally?
- is the rabbit molting?
- any weight loss?
- any sign of drooling? wet face?
- runny eyes?
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing?
- is s/he breathing normally

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? 
- has the rabbit been outdoors?
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 30, 2011)

IMMEDIATE INFORMATION:
Location I live in Ajax Ontario Canada

Description (Breed, color, weight) she is a mini Rex bridal colour and I'm nit sure about the weight about a pound or less

Age She is only 6 to 7 weeks

Sex female I have been told not sure yet

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: started with the mucas poop last night around 6 there are some normal poops in it as well

Fecal and Urinary Output

- what litter and/or bedding do you use? Carefresh bedding

Medical History

- spayed/neutered? No
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? Not while I have had her
- is s/he on any medications? No

Diet

- what specifically does your bunny eat? I have her on the same food as my older boys just pellets
- when and what did s/he eat last? She never stopped I don't think always saw her at her bowl
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc) not that I saw

Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? Movement seems normal
- is the rabbit molting?no
- any weight loss? Don't know
- any sign of drooling? wet face? No
- runny eyes? No
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? Not that I know of
- is s/he breathing normally yes

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? No
- has the rabbit been outdoors? No
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? Yes 3 other rabbits one in the cage with her her sister and two older buns but I keep the little ones up stairs in my room away from the other two and the dog


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 30, 2011)

IMMEDIATE INFORMATION:
Location I live in Ajax Ontario Canada

Description (Breed, color, weight) she is a mini Rex bridal colour and I'm nit sure about the weight about a pound or less

Age She is only 6 to 7 weeks

Sex female I have been told not sure yet

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: started with the mucas poop last night around 6 there are some normal poops in it as well

Fecal and Urinary Output

- what litter and/or bedding do you use? Carefresh bedding

Medical History

- spayed/neutered? No
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? Not while I have had her
- is s/he on any medications? No

Diet

- what specifically does your bunny eat? I have her on the same food as my older boys just pellets
- when and what did s/he eat last? She never stopped I don't think always saw her at her bowl
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc) not that I saw

Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? Movement seems normal
- is the rabbit molting?no
- any weight loss? Don't know
- any sign of drooling? wet face? No
- runny eyes? No
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? Not that I know of
- is s/he breathing normally yes

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? No
- has the rabbit been outdoors? No
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? Yes 3 other rabbits one in the cage with her her sister and two older buns but I keep the little ones up stairs in my room away from the other two and the dog


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok not sure which one but one of the little ladies has sneezed a few times now ><


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2011)

If she is 6-7 weeks old and not still with the doe she has a very fragile GI tract. 

This is a very dangerous time for a young rabbit as they are born with sterileGI tracts and obtain normal GI flora from nursing on the doe ( from the milk) ; I would feed a lot of hay and also give a dose of benebac which is a probiotic.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I found that when I looked it up it was taking a little longer then I hoped on here for an answer I have been putting in alot of hay and they have Bern finishing most of it I mixed Timothy hay and alfalfa is that ok?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2011)

yeh that is OK but be sure to give both kinds. Alfalfa is great for young rabbits but it is rich. ..

is the gel poops gone? 
if so that is great


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 31, 2011)

The jel is gone but still vary soft just went to the vet with them she is going to do some tests for paricites I will know tomorrow wensday the latest but on a brighter note she concerned that that are both female!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope the best for both. And maybe whatever is it, I would treat all of them.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you I hope for the best as well but the vet fell in love with them lol so first vet visit went great for them


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 3, 2011)

Both girls seem to be doing well tigers poop is still a little wet she is on cisapride and in 3 doses she has improved greatly and mocka improved without the meds just lots of hay


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll be interested to know if they have parasites;; let us know


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well the vet has them on antibiotics now cause the cisapride would only help in the short term


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2011)

Did the vet say if the fecal test showed anything? If she gave you an antibiotic with "sulfa" in the name then she might think it is coccidia, which is pretty common in rabbits. It can sometimes be dangerous for babies like yours, so keep a close eye on them.

Do keep them to a very basic diet- mostly hay. Don't give them any treats and no new foods. I'd avoid veggies too for now since they are so young and are having tummy problems. I would also give a probiotic like Benebac, like angieluv suggested. The antibiotics will kill off the bad stuff, and the probiotic will help the beneficial bacteria grow back.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well right now I am only giving them what the vet said is ok and I don't usually give veggies till about 6 months


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 14, 2011)

i had the girls retested and this time it was positive for Coccidia and are now on meds for it since tiger was still having cycles of the jelly poop happy thye found it this time and i have the meds to get rid of it!


----------

